# X10 wireless camera software needed



## whinq (Dec 13, 2014)

I have several X10 wireless cameras outside my home that I used to be able to monitor on the computer, that is until I upgraded from an XP computer to a windows 7 computer. The Windows 7 computer does not support the software. I went online to check for new software and found that the X10 Corporation had gone bankrupt and now has a new owner. The new owner does not have the software at this time. I am looking for new software that I can use to monitor my cameras and record on the computer. It has to be Windows 7 compatible. Does anyone know if such software exists ?


----------

